# Class warfare



## Gizmo (Apr 29, 2015)

liveleak.com/view?i=bb2_1429753587
Lets flip the roles for a day. Sorry, wouldn't embed.


----------



## Odin (Apr 29, 2015)

This was set in LA? 
Should repeat this experiment in different cities and towns. 
Try out small towns and rural areas also and compare the reactions/statistics.

The people that were cool/compassionate in that vid. Made my day.

The bankster that said "I could buy ya"... Fuck him.::finger::


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah, I saw that one. I don't understand why people got so upset over this dude trying to give them a few bucks.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 30, 2015)

dude, we used to do this back in the day all the time just for shits and giggles, never had anyone tell me they were too good for my money though.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 2, 2015)

Well its true, a lot of times he tried to give them money they tried to give some to him instead. I thought this must be in los angeles before it was mentioned every one is so snobby. I believe the sign is a quote from Anne Frank.


----------

